# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Danny Reveals All

## Flozza

here are some pictures from Corrie, Frankie finds out the truth :-(, she looks terrible

----------


## Flozza



----------


## .:Kitz:.

oh dear. she does'n' all!! She looks reallt tired and fustrated and...well...angry! lol

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think debra stephenson is going to play this brilliantly- there is going to be no chace of her getting the chop- i think this will be her chance to shine

----------


## lollymay

its going to be good by the looks of those pictures

----------


## i_luv_dennis

she seems really mad

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she seems really mad


Obviously!

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

